
What happened to privacy? - 37
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-10-24/linda-jaivin-privacy-and-its-discontents/7958882
======
37
Also worth a listen is Linda Jaivin's three-part series on privacy and its
discontents:

[http://www.abc.net.au/radionational/programs/earshot/feature...](http://www.abc.net.au/radionational/programs/earshot/features/nothing-
to-hide/)

